# Can't find where oil is leaking



## RG23 (11 mo ago)

Can anyone help me with finding the source of my leak. I believe it's oil not gas. It's been dripping and settling down into the belly pan. 

I have already tightened and checked the drain plug and stem.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group. 

Hard to tell for sure but to me it appears to be bits of rubber, perhaps off the friction wheel or belts or both.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Honestly I see these machines all the time a lot of what people think are oil leaks are really just a result of people adding oil without using a funnel which goes directly into the belly pan when spilled.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

arienskids said:


> Honestly I see these machines all the time a lot of what people think are oil leaks are really just a result of people adding oil without using a funnel which goes directly into the belly pan when spilled.


Keeps the pan from rusting.


----------



## RG23 (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> Honestly I see these machines all the time a lot of what people think are oil leaks are really just a result of people adding oil without using a funnel which goes directly into the belly pan when spilled.


No it's definitely leaking. It keeps leaving oil spots on my garage floor. I changed the oil a couple months ago and wiped down everything thinking the same thing.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Output shaft seal


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Check the seal on your oil fil/dip stick cap. If you put the machine into the service position will the oil fill cap leak? Could be the PTO seal as suggested by Michigan Snow. Wipe everything up and then put the machine in the service position with the belt cover removed. Watch it and see if oil appears.


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Is it over full? You have both the upper and lower oil check plugs so it could be coming from the bottom one.


----------

